# affliction-- a little help, please.



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I recieved my snowbaby dragon fin koi, now named "Sachi", on Tuesday. She was put into a clean tank with a used filter along with a green powder the seller advised me to use. (I do not know what the green powder is. All I know is that it is to reduce the risk of bacterial infections, if I understood correctly.) She recieved two busted scales on the trip. The scales seemed to be healing nicely, but now they're fraying and have a cottony substance growing between the frays. What could this be? Might this just be from the stress of shipping?

--Sachi is pictured below. I have no ability to get pictures of the scales at this time.--


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

sounds like fungus. pimafix and melafix should help to heal her missing scales and clear up the fungus.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

her scales are not missing. Busted is like a red bruise under the scale. -- lots of tiny blood vessels bust under the scale. They are by no means missing.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awww, poor thing.. she is a beautiful fish! Ive never seen one of those before!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can dab some salt on the wounded areas to kill the fuzzy fungus. Iodine works well too.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well it could be ich? maybe some aquarium salt would help him. By the way I love the fish I just setup a pond. Do you mind me asking where you ordered him from?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

really cool fish
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

DUSTIN323 said:


> Well it could be ich? maybe some aquarium salt would help him. By the way I love the fish I just setup a pond. Do you mind me asking where you ordered him from?


i really dont think it's ich. "cottony" would usually describe fungus.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

it is a fungus. she keeps bumping herself and more keeps showing up as soon as the other clears up. T______T the medicine the man sent me with her seems to be working pretty well, but i'll try salt, too. Iodine? Where can I get that? Is it really safe for aquarium fish? 

Dustin323--she came from www.koi-art.com. Ed and Kristene are really very helpful. A thumbs up for them!


----------

